# Cheapest Place (Not quality or standard of living or location) in Spain - tight budget



## GoodVibes2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

I used search function but I cant find the cheapest budget place in Spain for a single studio; I don't need expats, no need for pool simply the cheapest place or location, don't mind room shares and very basic city or resort or even village.
I have lived overseas before but have had a major life upheaval that cant be resolved now looking to spend the rest of my life away from family and start again. Limited finances and able to live off frugal meals 
Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Assuming you are not planning on working then for the retirement visa you would need to show you have sufficient means to support yourself and currently that means having just over 27k Euros for 1st year of visa as well as having private health insurance fully paid up for a yr with no co-payments allowed. At the next visa renewal you then need to show double that amount of money (next renewal is for 2 yrs) and same again on 3rd and final renewal (again lasts 2 yrs) before obtaining full residency after 5 yrs.I am not familiar with the working visa so if you plan to work then someone else can advise what that entails. Cheapest areas will be in remote villages but you would be lacking decent transportation, shops, internet etc and you would need to be proficient in Spanish as highly unlikely english would be spoken. Some of the cheaper larger areas are Alicante and Torrevieja and english is widely spoken as they are popular tourist areas. Look on idealista for an idea of prices in different areas.


----------



## GoodVibes2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

Mark427 said:


> Assuming you are not planning on working then for the retirement visa you would need to show you have sufficient means to support yourself and currently that means having just over 27k Euros for 1st year of visa


Hi thanks for the response I am an EU passport holder not UK I thought the freedom of movement was in place for EU unless I am wrong..


----------



## GoodVibes2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

Mark427 said:


> Cheapest areas will be in remote villages but you would be lacking decent transportation, shops, internet etc


Thats not an issue last place I lived in the Middle East lacked many comforts and not looking to mix with fellow foreigners or "resort culture" I simply immerse myself in the local culture and need the most basic studio which are probably not advertised.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Try numbeo cost of living comparison

Cost of Living in Spain. Prices in Spain. Updated Nov 2021 (numbeo.com)


----------



## GoodVibes2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

timwip said:


> Try numbeo cost of living comparison
> 
> Cost of Living in Spain. Prices in Spain. Updated Nov 2021 (numbeo.com)
> [
> ...


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

If the cheapest cost of living is to be found in the places with the cheapest houses, you could look at some of the places *HERE*


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

GoodVibes2021 said:


> Thats not an issue last place I lived in the Middle East lacked many comforts and not looking to mix with fellow foreigners or "resort culture" I simply immerse myself in the local culture and need the most basic studio which are probably not advertised.


Cheapest apartments in Torrevieja ( 300-350) . These will be basic flats one bedroom or studio. Cheap flats mean cheap community fees means pretty old buildings with many renting tenants. Overall probably not pleasant and not in great areas. Electricity around 40-50 euros a month. Water charges probably 10 a month. Phone ( everyone needs one) probably cheapest 20- 30 month. Food could be anything from 200- 400 for one person. I would imagine that for very monastic levels of living you would need around 600- 700 a month. Of course if you dont work you probably want to fill your days- so not sure what you plan on doing. I notice a few foreigners who clearly live like this but I cant imagine such a restricted style with no doubt few friends is entirely good for your soul - however each to their own. ( You can always grow your own marijuana plants on balcony - which appears to be one way get through the day- and no one really cares)


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

The cheapest place would be the most remote rural area. You could rent a caravan or even take your own tent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GoodVibes2021 said:


> Hi thanks for the response I am an EU passport holder not UK I thought the freedom of movement was in place for EU unless I am wrong..


ah! The UK flag on your profile made us think that you were British. You might want to change that to save further confusion. 

Even as an EU passport holder you will need to show around 7000€ income a year plus healthcare provision in order to register as resident.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You don't have to be out in the sticks. Even in cities there are cheap flats and studios in the less desirable areas, in buildings without lifts, etc. Have a browse on Idealista. In my town (rural Cadiz, pop. 5k) I've known people paying €200 a month inclusive of electricity and no community fees, but they tend to be let by word of mouth rather than advertised.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> ah! The UK flag on your profile made us think that you were British. You might want to change that to save further confusion.


I think the forum picks up your IP address and changes the flag to whatever country you are in. I also spend alot of time in Mexico and when I am there it changes my flag to that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timwip said:


> I think the forum picks up your IP address and changes the flag to whatever country you are in. I also spend alot of time in Mexico and when I am there it changes my flag to that.


That's new then! 

And not at all useful if it's the case. 

I shall investigate.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello GoodVibes

Sorry about all this when you only wanted to know the cheapest place to live.

* IP addresses, Flags, healthcare, passport, income, residency, marijuana, working, co-payments, visa, retirement.*


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

woodpecker9 said:


> * IP addresses, Flags, healthcare, passport, income, residency, marijuana, working, co-payments, visa, retirement.*


Its a 1 stop shop here


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Going outside the geography here, but for the sake of comparison: As an American retiree in Mexico, I live very comfortably on my benefit of $1,200 / month. I rent a modern, two-story, three-bedroom, pet-friendly, 1,200 sf (110 sm) house with a landscaped yard, on a bus route, in Tlaxcala for 4,500 pesos / month (less than $225 USD). Tlaxcala is a small state capital but a real city, about 100,000 population, historic and charming, quiet and safe, only two hours from Mexico City. High up in the mountains (2,240 m), splendid climate, never too hot or too cold, clean air, fairly wet rainy season, Good public transportation and taxis, no need for a car. My neighborhood is semi-rural (sheep! chickens!), but just 2 km from Centro. Few expats here, I have no idea why.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Going outside the geography here, but for the sake of comparison: As an American retiree in Mexico, I live very comfortably on my benefit of $1,200 / month. I rent a modern, two-story, three-bedroom, pet-friendly, 1,200 sf (110 sm) house with a landscaped yard, on a bus route, in Tlaxcala for 4,500 pesos / month (less than $225 USD). Tlaxcala is a small state capital but a real city, about 100,000 population, historic and charming, quiet and safe, only two hours from Mexico City. High up in the mountains (2,240 m), splendid climate, never too hot or too cold, clean air, fairly wet rainy season, Good public transportation and taxis, no need for a car. My neighborhood is semi-rural (sheep! chickens!), but just 2 km from Centro. Few expats here, I have no idea why.


Interesting but seriously off topic!!


----------



## GoodVibes2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks for all your replies, some creative and really cheered me up and food maybe hemp cookies for thought


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

GoodVibes2021 said:


> Thanks for all your replies, some creative and really cheered me up and food maybe hemp cookies for thought


Just to add…

The Spanish tend not to do commuting. So even in fairly busy areas (like Alicante), where property can be fairly expensive, you will find homes as close as 30 mins away (driving) that are worth near to nothing. I have see abandoned houses with views out over the city of Valencia. The inland villages are dying for lack of people because everyone is moving to the towns.

The cheapest areas I have seen are the ones with the lowest population density. E.g. the province of Teruel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Roland_O said:


> The Spanish tend not to do commuting.


Really? Have you ever been to Madrid (or Barcelona) 

You might wonder why Metro de Madrid is one of the biggest in the world (third biggest in Europe) if the Spanish don't commute!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Overandout said:


> Really? Have you ever been to Madrid (or Barcelona)
> 
> You might wonder why Metro de Madrid is one of the biggest in the world (third biggest in Europe) if the Spanish don't commute!


There is a big divide between "modern Spain" and "traditional Spain". In traditional Spain, like Oviedo where I live, commuting is not that common and businesses still close down from 2-4 so that the employees can walk home for lunch and take a nap. In modern Spain, like Madrid and Barcelona, long commutes are quite common and businesses do not shut down in the afternoon since during a two hour period, it would be hard for an employee to go home and spend any meaningful time with the family.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Really? Have you ever been to Madrid (or Barcelona)
> 
> You might wonder why Metro de Madrid is one of the biggest in the world (third biggest in Europe) if the Spanish don't commute!


Apart from Madrid and Barcelona, commuting is very unusual. There’s not even a word for it in Spanish. I know plenty of people who flat-share or stay with friends or relatives in the city where they work during the week, and come home at weekends and puentes.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Apart from Madrid and Barcelona, commuting is very unusual. There’s not even a word for it in Spanish. I know plenty of people who flat-share or stay with friends or relatives in the city where they work during the week, and come home at weekends and puentes.


I live 1.5 hours away from Málaga by bus and quite a lot of people travel to Málaga and back each day for work or universtiy.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> There’s not even a word for it in Spanish.


*If the OP wishes to commute he could easily acquire el borrico*


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Roland_O said:


> Just to add…
> 
> The Spanish tend not to do commuting. So even in fairly busy areas (like Alicante), where property can be fairly expensive, you will find homes as close as 30 mins away (driving) that are worth near to nothing. I have see abandoned houses with views out over the city of Valencia. The inland villages are dying for lack of people because everyone is moving to the towns.
> 
> ...


I live in the area of Seville province called the Aljarafe, which is basically the suburbs west of Seville. A huge number of people in the Aljarafe commute into Seville every day to work, including my husband. What is a ten minute drive into the city on a Sunday afternoon becomes a 45 minute drive on Monday morning during rush hour. So commuting isn't limited to just Madrid and Barcelona.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Whether its a division of "traditional" vs "modern" Spain, or a rural vs urban Spain, the notion that the Spanish as a collectve culture don't commute is just not correct. Anyhow we are miles off topic here!

The cheapest place to buy residential property is statistically (according Bankinter data) Lugo at 881€ /sq.m.

The most expensive is San Sebastian at 3,947€









Precio de la vivienda en 2022: ¿Cómo evolucionó el precio de las casas en las ciudades?


Descubre cuáles son las ciudades más caras para comprar un piso y cómo varían los precios con respecto a sus máximos y mínimos. | Bankinter



www.bankinter.com


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

We experienced three locations in Spain, smallish towns, north, south and central and there are more local markets and groceries and amenities than we got in France or Portugal. I agree the Spanish don't commute as much as other countries where the smaller villages and towns are dried up economically.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Have you a price in mind for rental? Or do you wish to buy?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

With regard to the cost of food, surely €200 a month is way over the top? When at my property in Spain I'm pretty sure that I spend less than that for two of us, and I don't count the cents. We shop at Mercadona and Carrefour as we can get what we want in the quantity we want and park easily. Aldi, Lidl, Dia etc probably do the same, we're just not fans. Going to the local market and asking for less than 1kg of veg or fruit meant for us an increase in the sale price and we hate to see food rot or go stale because we cannot eat it quickly enough.
The French, unlike the Spanish, are obsessed with food. It is never regarded as just fuel for life and there has been much anxiety about people being able to afford to eat "properly" whilst so many have had their incomes restricted, hence Leclerc (a major hypermarket chain) came up with €21 for 21 meals the link is: Google Image Result for https://magazine-economie.fr/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/leclerc-21repas21euros-menu1-lundi-543x675.jpg.
Apologies for it being in French but you should be able to see that there are 3 full French style meals a day set out. If the cost of eating within France can be that cheap then I am pretty certain it would be significantly lower in Spain.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

200 € a month over the top for 2 people??? No idea where you live in Spain but most supermarkets are pretty much the same as UK and there is no way I could feed 2 people on 200 ( unless we drank water and made soup)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> 200 € a month over the top for 2 people??? No idea where you live in Spain but most supermarkets are pretty much the same as UK and there is no way I could feed 2 people on 200 ( unless we drank water and made soup)


Well, you don't have to shop in supermarkets! I spend less than €100 a month feeding myself, and that includes wine. Mind you I eat very little meat.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Whats the budget?

I did a search on Idealista for 350 euros per month and there are tons of places.

Even saw a house on Tenerife for 350. Could be a perfect place to get away from it all and recharge.

However you probably have to cross San Sebastian off this list.


----------



## ddgo (Dec 27, 2021)

ccm47 said:


> With regard to the cost of food, surely €200 a month is way over the top? When at my property in Spain I'm pretty sure that I spend less than that for two of us, and I don't count the cents. We shop at Mercadona and Carrefour as we can get what we want in the quantity we want and park easily. Aldi, Lidl, Dia etc probably do the same, we're just not fans. Going to the local market and asking for less than 1kg of veg or fruit meant for us an increase in the sale price and we hate to see food rot or go stale because we cannot eat it quickly enough.
> The French, unlike the Spanish, are obsessed with food. It is never regarded as just fuel for life and there has been much anxiety about people being able to afford to eat "properly" whilst so many have had their incomes restricted, hence Leclerc (a major hypermarket chain) came up with €21 for 21 meals the link is: Google Image Result for https://magazine-economie.fr/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/leclerc-21repas21euros-menu1-lundi-543x675.jpg.
> Apologies for it being in French but you should be able to see that there are 3 full French style meals a day set out. If the cost of eating within France can be that cheap then I am pretty certain it would be significantly lower in Spain.


Curious. Could I please enquire out as to where in Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ddgo said:


> Curious. Could I please enquire out as to where in Spain?


There are branches of these supermarket chains all over Spain and every town and village has a market selling fresh food. I have no problem buying small amounts at local greengrocers and they certainly don't put the price up.


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

I think we lived happily spending about euro300 / month on food ( for the two of us/cooking three hot meals a day)! We eat a lot of fresh fish, it is always available and really good quality in Spain. Rents are inexpensive for one person. Much less expensive than France in my experience having lived in smallish towns mid, north and south Spain. Best wishes, hope it all turns out good for you.

🍒 🍊 🐠 🐟 🍊 🍒


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Have to agree cost for two people via Mercadona, with normal appetites , and a good selection of meat and fish dishes maximum 120€ a month for branded products. 
Unless one has buy pre cooked/ packaged meals or a daily bottle of wine will add 75-100 €


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

In Spain, it is quite easy to grow your own fruit and vegetables. You can also go rabbit hunting and fishing. Therefore supermarkets are not needed, eat for nothing.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> In Spain, it is quite easy to grow your own fruit and vegetables. You can also go rabbit hunting and fishing. Therefore supermarkets are not needed, eat for nothing.


Or you could spend the hunting/fishing licence fees on chickpeas and lentils, forage for snails, fungus and edible thistles in the campo and save even more money.


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

Honestly 120 euro a month for 2 adults wouldn't be enough. We don't do prepackaged, don't drink, smoke or eat pre-prepared foods and 😊 🍊 🐠 really 300 is the least, so for one person, yes, 120 to 150 euro a month seems doable, not for two though.
Maybe we are an unusual example because even in France we only spend average euro400/month on groceries!

🍊🐠🐟✨🐟🐠🍒


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Eliora said:


> Honestly 120 euro a month for 2 adults wouldn't be enough. We don't do prepackaged, don't drink, smoke or eat pre-prepared foods and 😊 🍊 🐠 really 300 is the least, so for one person, yes, 120 to 150 euro a month seems doable, not for two though.
> Maybe we are an unusual example because even in France we only spend average euro400/month on groceries!
> 
> 🍊🐠🐟✨🐟🐠🍒


.I agree. I feel that it is difficult to know what kind of lifestyle people have when they have very low budgets ( 120 euros a month? For two?!!!, surely they mean a week). TBH cost of living is more or less comparable to UK. Sure you might not pay the high council tax but that's about it. Food is roughly the same and certainly not half the price or anything. Spain isnt India !!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Eliora said:


> Honestly 120 euro a month for 2 adults wouldn't be enough. We don't do prepackaged, don't drink, smoke or eat pre-prepared foods and 😊 🍊 🐠 really 300 is the least, so for one person, yes, 120 to 150 euro a month seems doable, not for two though.
> Maybe we are an unusual example because even in France we only spend average euro400/month on groceries!
> 
> 🍊🐠🐟✨🐟🐠🍒


I also agree. There are 4 adults in my house and I spend about 120€-140€/week on groceries at Mercadona. That comes out to about 120-140€/month per person. No alcohol, no prepackaged food, all homemade. My daughter is vegetarian so we all very often eat vegetarian, which means my groceries don't include a lot of meat or fish. If it did I'd spend quite a bit more. I suppose a couple _could_ live on 120€/month (only 2€/day per person!) but that would mean eating an awful lot of very low cost items like beans and pasta.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Kalohi, What a load of rubbish!
At least 6 days a week we have PROPER dinners of Chicken for roasting or curries, Solomillo, ( 2x2 meals ) mince for burgers, cottage pie or chilli, Panceta, Fresh Salmon or Trout. All served with at least 2 vegetables. 
Most days we follow this with cheese, fruit, homemade dessert or Carte D'or ice creams.
7th day we eat out.
PLUS everyday we eat breakfast of eggs, tomato rellano or sardines.
Spend about 10 euros on chocolate/ biscuits . Buy odd bottle of wine, spirits or beers. 
What we don't waste our money on is the expensive inbetween meal of fattening fillers of crisps, Pringles, pizza slices , nuts et al most people cannot live without. 
NOTE...NO pasta and apart from kidney beans no other pulses. 
If others cannot do it , that's their problem, because it can be done without eating like a sparrow or going hunting, shooting and fishing for freebies.
Cooking for 1 it is slightly more expensive pro rata.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The point isnt about what you eat. The point is the cost of food. When posters say they eat for 120 euros a month that is fine but food is not markedly cheaper than the uk. If you are careful with your shopping in the uk you can live cheaply.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

kaipa said:


> The point isnt about what you eat. The point is the cost of food. When posters say they eat for 120 euros a month that is fine but food is not markedly cheaper than the uk. If you are careful with your shopping in the uk you can live cheaply.


First my apparently low budget was because I must eat only beans and pasta and when I proved otherwise it is suddenly not be about what one eats but the " point is " comparing prices to UK .
My apologies thought this thread was about cost of living in Spain. As per heading 
As no cafe/ bar/ restaurant in UK can compare with the low cost of a menu del dia, a coffee or beer as in Spain, I guess you must be right...at £5 for a coffee or beer, cost of food is comparable! 
Taking in ALL living expenses believe our annual budget in € equates to £. So although looking forward to the days of yesteryear and 1.45 to £. Believe Spain is still cheaper.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Perhaps this subject is now being distorted with arguments about egg & chips and rabbit stew.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

I've found and am finding the cost of food in Spain about the same as the UK overall (no, I don't shop for brit food items) and the meat is cheaper in the UK. On my own I'll spend quite easily €100 a week, if my lad is with me it goes up to around €150 a week but it all depends on what your budget is and what you like eating.

I like rabbit and hare but be careful if you eat too much rabbit, there is little or no fat just protein and you can end up with protein poisoning (rabbit starvation) so if you eat it a lot you need to add fat to the meal, lump of bacon or even butter.
Protein poisoning - Wikipedia 
Food is not cheap anywhere. I'm in my early 40s and remember menu del dia at well under €10 but not anymore.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

There are still many places in Spain where you can get a menu del dia for under €10. In Spain there are many Chinese buffet restaurants for €10 to eat and drink as much as you like, that includes beer and wine, imagine that in the UK, every drunk out of Wetherspoons would be in the Chinese all day, bankruptcy in a week.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Max Rigger said:


> I've found and am finding the cost of food in Spain about the same as the UK overall (no, I don't shop for brit food items) and the meat is cheaper in the UK. On my own I'll spend quite easily €100 a week, if my lad is with me it goes up to around €150 a week but it all depends on what your budget is and what you like eating.
> 
> I like rabbit and hare but be careful if you eat too much rabbit, there is little or no fat just protein and you can end up with protein poisoning (rabbit starvation) so if you eat it a lot you need to add fat to the meal, lump of bacon or even butter.
> Protein poisoning - Wikipedia
> Food is not cheap anywhere. I'm in my early 40s and remember menu del dia at well under €10 but not anymore.


I agree. I live alone and reckon I spend about 400 euros a month on supermarket shopping. Remember it is not just food you need. Cleaning products, bathroom etc. I never eat out ( except celebrating something) as I cant afford to. Menu del Dias at 10 euros where I live exist but they usually consist of a second dish which is processed meat and chips so not exactly worth it in my opinion. When I came here 20 years ago plus Spain was cheap with the peseta but like all things in life there was a trade off- supermarkets had less choice, service was appalling ( remember the queues in Consum with just one till) wages were low.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Melosine said:


> Kalohi, What a load of rubbish!
> At least 6 days a week we have PROPER dinners of *Chicken* for roasting or curries, *Solomillo*, ( 2x2 meals ) *mince* for burgers, cottage pie or chilli, Panceta, *Fresh Salmon* or Trout. All served with at least 2 vegetables.
> Most days we follow this with cheese, fruit, homemade dessert or Carte D'or ice creams.
> 7th day we eat out.
> ...


You are lucky to live with such cheap supermarkets nearby. Here near Seville fresh salmon fillets run for more than 25€/kg and are too expensive for my table. At my supermarket buying a roasting chicken (5€), solomillo ie pork tenderloin (6€/kg) and mince (6€/kg - all prices approximate) would take up a big chunk of that 30€/week budget. And it's a stretch to find a 10€ menu. It's clear I live in an expensive area. 

At least eggs are cheap where I live too.

(And by the way, my family are one of those rare breeds that don't eat fattening fillers like crisps, Pringles, pizza slices and nuts. We don't even eat Carte D'or ice cream.)


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't think my preferred Mercadona is " cheap ", kalohi, and compares brilliantly to Waitrose in UK..
I used to be able to buy a whole fresh Salmon which pro rata, if one is capable of filleting it, cheaper than the packaged cuts now available. 
Recently bought some for €8.65 which will make 4/5 meals . 
As ffor beef mince at yesterday's price of £5.30 for a kilo I can produce 14 meals..yes 14...burgers, cottage pies chilli and rare occasion a bolognase .
So hardly a fortune even with necessary addition of other ingredients. 
Solomillo is the most expensive. Approx €6 for 4 meals 
But perhaps I am being unfair because as a caterer for 40 years know exactly the best products/ cuts to buy for monetary value and sans waste .
Indeed how much some admit to spending weekly for 2 daily main meals, without snacks or beverages, one could feed a small army.
But each to their own.


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

Melosine said:


> Kalohi, What a load of rubbish!
> At least 6 days a week we have PROPER dinners of Chicken for roasting or curries, Solomillo, ( 2x2 meals ) mince for burgers, cottage pie or chilli, Panceta, Fresh Salmon or Trout. All served with at least 2 vegetables.
> Most days we follow this with cheese, fruit, homemade dessert or Carte D'or ice creams.
> 7th day we eat out.
> ...


I feel insulted by your post. We never eat the things you describe i.e. junk foods. My husband will by a small package of Breton Buckwheat chips once a year. We make our own pizza dough and do our on vegetables on that. Of course we buy cheese and Olive Oil. Your insults are just plain wrong. I even buy dry beans, not canned. 

The idea that two people can live on groceries in Spain for below 300 euro is just silly talk. 

We shouldn't inspire people to come to Spain by giving wrong information.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

It is a case of each to their own. Of course you can buy cheap mince and salmon anywhere. I bought a couple of salmon fillets yesterday from Dia for 5.00 euros- they were tasteless!. Same goes for some of the fruit and vegetables- cheap but low quality. Carrefore is much more expensive- on a par with Waitrose- but better quality all round . Anyway the OP was keen to know where the cheapest place to live is in Spain and I think it is fair to say that irrespective of where you live food is going to be the same price. The only thing that will vary is property. Of course, there are parts of Spain where property is extremely cheap but like everything there will be a reason- isolated location, little public amenities etc. Hard for your average Brit with zero to limited Spanish to feel entirely comfortable I would imagine. I used to live in Sweden and if you thought property was cheap in Spain try Sweden!. I remember looking at land with 3 livable houses on it for less than 100.000 euros- and they were lovely insulated wooden places- but no one could really live there as there would be no shops, hospitals, schools, filling stations for 20- 30 kms. Sure you could grow your own food and no be self-sufficient but it would be a bit like the Omega Man !!


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

woodpecker9 said:


> There are still many places in Spain where you can get a menu del dia for under €10. In Spain there are many Chinese buffet restaurants for €10 to eat and drink as much as you like, that includes beer and wine, imagine that in the UK, every drunk out of Wetherspoons would be in the Chinese all day, bankruptcy in a week.
> View attachment 100874


You can get a decent pub meal and a pint for a tenner in the UK so menu del dia ain't the great value they once were and be honest the all you can eat buffets food is not great, I won't eat anywhere the food has been under a hot lamp for who knows how long with bacteria breeding like rampant rabbits. Wetherspoon quality has actually improved a lot these last three or four years, no need to hang you head in shame when admitting going there to eat. You can download the Wetherspoon app and look at the menu, you may be surprised and the fresh coffee is actually pretty good.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Eliora said:


> I feel insulted by your post. We never eat the things you describe i.e. junk foods. My husband will by a small package of Breton Buckwheat chips once a year. We make our own pizza dough and do our on vegetables on that. Of course we buy cheese and Olive Oil. Your insults are just plain wrong. I even buy dry beans, not canned.
> 
> The idea that two people can live on groceries in Spain for below 300 euro is just silly talk.
> 
> We shouldn't inspire people to come to Spain by giving wrong information.


As I was responding to another person HOW can that be insulting to YOU! ..
On the contrary, your post insinuating I am telling porkies, IS insulting.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Melosine said:


> As I was responding to another person HOW can that be insulting to YOU! ..
> On the contrary, your post insinuating I am telling porkies, IS insulting.


Now, Now, let's try and make up and be good forum members.   Goodwill to all.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> Now, Now, let's try and make up and be good forum members.   Goodwill to all.


So true Woodpecker9. 
However cannot, indeed refuse, to be accused of things, that if people read a post correctly, they will be aware they have themselves manufactured words and sentences.
All have a right to an opinion, or indeed have it questioned, as long as it is polite.
Unfortunately we live in an era where people believe as unidentifiable bodies they can accuse others as and when it suits.
Understand inflation in Spain up 6.7 this year. For perspective going to check on UK .
Feliz Año Nuevo, todos.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Melosine said:


> So true Woodpecker9.
> However cannot, indeed refuse, to be accused of things, that if people read a post correctly, they will be aware they have themselves manufactured words and sentences.
> All have a right to an opinion, or indeed have it questioned, as long as it is polite.
> Unfortunately we live in an era where people believe as unidentifiable bodies they can accuse others as and when it suits.
> ...


Yes I concur; it must be very upsetting and personally distressing to receive indecorous annotations from one anonymity pseudonym to another anonymity pseudonym. Moral principles are deteriorating.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> Yes I concur; it must be very upsetting and personally distressing to receive indecorous annotations from one anonymity pseudonym to another anonymity pseudonym. Moral principles are deteriorating.


More Pesky, actually 😉 😜


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

In general, rural areas in Galicia are probably the cheapest places to live in Spain due to lack of jobs and bad weather.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

To be fair Melosine, you did say What a load of rubbish!
Pot, kettle black


----------

